# HP Deskjet 1220C and CISS



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Any of you have experience on modifying HP printers for CISS (continuous ink sply system)?
Is it whorthwile modifying a 1220c that I already have or get an Epson 1400 or R1800.
The reason to use such a printer is to use dye sublimation inks.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there even dye-sub inks available for HP?


----------

